# Betta and an angelfish?



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

So me and my mom have thought this over, and we're getting an angelfish! But we don't know if we can put them together with 1 of my male Bettas. The PetSmart lady said you can..but I wanna double check because I don't wanna buy a gorgeous $10 fish with my beloved Tom (male betta) and they die! Hope you answer! :lol:

:blueyay:TheBlueBettaFish:blueyay:


----------



## Canuck Fins (Oct 5, 2010)

Angelfish are usually kept in groups so that's something to consider. I believe they aren't compatible with bettas because bettas will go after those long angel fins.


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

*Thanks*

Thanks, and we know we are getting like 5-7 Angels!


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

You do realise Angels get big (like the size of a man's palm) and require a taller rather than longer tank because their vertical growth can be stunted.

You'd be looking at around a bare minimum of 30 gallons, if not more for that many Angels. They don't stay small like in the fish/pet stores for long.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

+1 to the above person. Angelfish get large, and require groups. Ror 5-7 adult Angels you'd need at least a 55g tank. Even a growout tank for the angels need to be at least 30 gallons. Angels will nip the bettas fins, and the betta will nip the angels fins. Don't keep them together.


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

Yep, we talked to an Angel FIsh expert...we know but thanks anyways!

____________________________________

Fishy Friends-

Betta's: Tom, Sarah, Shark

Guppies: Trouble, Molly, Claire

Algae Eaters: Avon (snail), Sprite (sucker fish)

Fry: 16 guppy fry :shock:

:blueyay:TheBlueBettaFish:blueyay:


----------

